# Surprise Promotion



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 4, 2017)

Just got back from spending a very productive day in Toronto! I had a great meeting During the day. At night I was joined by one of my senior students PG Craig Mason, For my Kuntaw and Sikaran class. GM Marc DeLeon fine tuned some of our fundamentals, as well as going over advance or applications. At the end of the class we were both pleasantly surprised. PG Mason was promoted to Greenbelt and I was promoted from black to 1st done in Sikaran and 2nd degree in Kuntaw. Both Craig and I are proud to be members of GM Marc's martial family. Looking forward to more training and further exploration of the arts. As we say in the WMAA, students for life!


----------



## drop bear (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## Finlay (Nov 24, 2017)

Congratulations

It is always humbling and inspiring to see a high ranking instructor showing the humility to also be a student


----------

